# He's just too wiggly ...



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

I have to give Alfie his first cut any day now but, to be honest, I'm terrified.

He's such a squirmer that I have no idea how he'll turn out or even where to start. I have so e clippers and I've charged them up. I've even watched the disk video and numerous YouTube videos of good obedient dogs standing nicely for their owners. 

I brush him every night and he puts up with it by the way. But when he's finished being patient he lets me know by getting off my lap.

Does anyone have any suggestions - a large brandy perhaps ?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Have somebody with you to give him some really yummy treats when he starts to get impatient. Or maybe do half , give him a break to run around ,and then do the other half. After you are done you can have that large brandy yourself! LOL Good luck. And remember that hair always grows back should you not be happy with your first try.


----------



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks wimsy, I know it'll grow back but I'm concerned about his street cred. I think I'll have to get hubby to help.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is a two-person job for the first few times. One person's job is treat stuffer. Do you have a grooming table with an arm? It helps.


----------



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

We don't have a special table but handsome hubby says he will make one. I've seen a website and he is pretty handy. They're SOO expensive to buy. (That's tables not hubby's).

Should I wash and groom him before we start ? (That's dog not hubby)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

DebbyTutton said:


> We don't have a special table but handsome hubby says he will make one. I've seen a website and he is pretty handy. They're SOO expensive to buy. (That's tables not hubby's).
> 
> Should I wash and groom him before we start ? (That's dog not hubby)


Love your posts. What a fun and great way to start the day. Keep 'em coming!

Yes, you should bathe him first. A clean coat is much easier to work with. Good luck and try to remember who you're working on. Don't forget to post pics after and one of that handsome hubby too.


----------



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

*Handsome Hubby Says He's Ready ...*

Handsome Hubby Says He's Ready ...

(think I've done this right attached is a pikkie)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

DebbyTutton said:


> Handsome Hubby Says He's Ready ...
> 
> (think I've done this right attached is a pikkie)


Thanks. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Love your posts - do you let Hubby read them?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

:biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

snort! Love it!

FYI: You will have to wash and groom both the Handsome Hubby and yourself after attempting to groom the furbaby.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I know very well that "Hubbies" are for holding the dog while being groomed.

Nice to see your Hubbie wearing full protective gear with a girl's chainsaw.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

My sweetie helped hold Maggie while I'm grooming her when she was younger. We had thought about turning one of our unused closets into a grooming station area. Hubby was going to make a table. Then, I thought cabinets would be better and less woodwork.  But, I discovered the perfect drying table in my sewing room. 
Several years ago, Hubby put together two 35" tall storage units and cut a plywood table top the size I wanted, 60"L x 33"D. I wrapped batting around plywood and we covered the plywood with canvas. It's actually where I iron fabric while making quilts. My sewing room is upstairs and there's a triple hung window with a view of the backyard behind the ironing station. Maggie loves the view. We attached a grooming arm to the plywood top. When I groom Maggie after a bath, I cover the ironing station with a sheet and the area works great with lots of room to spread out supplies. Clean up is easy...I fold the sheet, take it outside and shake excess fur off and wash. 
Love the pic of your hubby getting warmed up for woodworking. 

Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

*Progress ?*

Still no table or hang-mans noose in sight. Handsome Hubby has found weeding ... not sure if it's a good or bad thing.

Alfie, sensibly, has been staying in the shade but with next weeks temperatures in top 30s I may have to tighten the thumscrews on HH.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

See the frozen baby food thread!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love it!!! That's what my husband looks like when he's getting ready to "trim bushes". He is no longer ALLOWED to trim the bushes… FORGET about trimming Kodi!


----------

